# Pallet shelter pictures?



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Hello all! I'm going to start pasture rotation to cut down on parasites. I'm chopping the bucks' yard in half. On one half will be their normal run-in shed. I'm hoping to construct a good pallet shelter for them on the other side. Is there a structure that would be good even in winter? Any pictures would be marvelous, thanks.


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

I just built one a few weeks ago. I don't have any pics of it an its raining outside this morning, but here is the website I used an just kinda modified it to what I needed. Instead of running a tarp all the way to the ground on the sides I put up tin. With the tarp, cattle panels an screws I got roughly 150.00 in mine an its a 10x10. http://thefreerangelife.com/tag/pallet-shelters/. I plan on building another one but it will be bigger an instead of a tarp I am gonna put a tin roof on it.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Awesome! I think I'll be looking at something a bit smaller for three Nigerian bucks. Maybe I can modify that design and make it smaller.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Not mine, found it on the internet. Looks similar to our bucks' shelter... We used apple crates! 

http://s231.photobucket.com/user/marcuspcarr/media/Goats/CIMG0031.jpg.html


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

Thanks for sharing that pic Sydney, I also need a shelter for my buck when I pull him from the main herd an don't want a real big one. The only thing I think I would change is make it 2 pallets long instead of the one. My buck is almost 200lds so might need alil more room plus he will be sharing it with his buddy a 170ld wether. I will try to post pics of mine I built ThreeHavens when it stops raining.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

There are always Calf Huts.. They are fairly inexpensive and you can always move them if need be.. I like ours  plan to get one or two more in the near future


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

mmiller said:


> Thanks for sharing that pic Sydney, I also need a shelter for my buck when I pull him from the main herd an don't want a real big one. The only thing I think I would change is make it 2 pallets long instead of the one. My buck is almost 200lds so might need alil more room plus he will be sharing it with his buddy a 170ld wether. I will try to post pics of mine I built ThreeHavens when it stops raining.


No problem!  I am sure you could add on to it easily...

Here is an idea for warmth I saw on a chicken forum:
Someone in alaska made a coop, and on the inside they took chicken wire, and stapled it inside the walls, then stuffed straw between the walls and the chicken wire.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> There are always Calf Huts.. They are fairly inexpensive and you can always move them if need be.. I like ours  plan to get one or two more in the near future


They were my first choice but I can't find any for under $250. Where did you get yours?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

A feed store near me has some.. And I bought the one I have now from a friend.. Also, Logan at Freedom Star Farm sells the Poly Domes at a fair price


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I've been debating the cattle panel shelter for a long time. I'm wondering how durable they really area, and what is the cheapest/best cover to use? 
We need one for a different reason - to put a roll bale under so the goats can have it freechoice vs. having to fill hay feeders 2/3 times a day.

As for smaller pallet shelters, they can be easy to make, just depends on how much you want to do with them, how long you plan to use them, etc.
For temporary use, you can nail them together, and run boards across the top, then lay OSB and cover securely with a decent tarp - we've done this with success, although it can be unattractive lol Of course there is the risk of the goats tearing up the tarp. We had 3 young wethers tear up a tarp this summer on one.

For more permanent I'd find something you can set it on. We built our barn with pallets, and buried wood in the ground - seasoned tree trunks that aren't too wide, and buried them in the ground, hubby made sure everything was level. I can show pics if anyone is interested in how we did it.
Nail the pallets together, nail OSB on the top, and around the sides. You can paint the OSB to protect it, and can get some kind of roofing. Metal is cheap, but the ends can be dangerous/sharp, so if it's a low laying shelter, you'll have to bend the ends so they can't hurt anyone.
Lowe's sells something in the roofing supplies called Ondura <spelling>, we used this on our barn, it's really good stuff, easy to install, safer than metal, but it's more expensive. I think a 4x6 sheet is about $18. BUT...smaller shelters wouldn't take much.

Just some thoughts.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I would LOVE to see pictures!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Me too!


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

I have a friend who made pallet shelters for their sled dogs. He took apart some of the pallets and used the boards to fill in the gaps on the ones that made up the shelters. That way, they have solid walls and you still don't have to buy any lumber! I'm going to be doing that for my buck and chickens houses.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

We have a Ceneca (spelling is bad, I know) facility in our town. Outside, they have a TON of pallets, just stacked out there, not being used. I am going ask if I could have some, would be helpful to make the kidding stalls with. I would also use one to create a half door for the buck shelter.. Maybe a creep feeder in the doe pen, also. We already have lumber just sitting around, so I am sure that I could come up with something. 
Besides, who could resist a 14 year old girl in 4H?  Hehe.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Here's a link for an album that shows how we built our barn. It's 3 1/2 years old and is holding up great  Of course the goats are hard on the paint and the doors lol
http://www.flickr.com/photos/hoosiershadow/sets/72157623846021045/


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

HoosierShadow said:


> Here's a link for an album that shows how we built our barn. It's 3 1/2 years old and is holding up great  Of course the goats are hard on the paint and the doors lol
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/hoosiershadow/sets/72157623846021045/


Did you leave the sides open? This is awesome! I'm not sure how it would work in more northern climates, would the gaps be difficult to try to fill in?


----------

